

New CloudWatch Metrics for Amazon EBS Volumes - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/06/new-cloudwatch-metrics-for-amazon-ebs-volumes.html

======
mark_l_watson
Tracking EBS performance problems can be a hassle, but the new AWS console
tools should make it easier to notice performance problems. Nice!

